# We were on TV!



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all, Joaquin (Cthulhu) and myself did a short demo for our local channel TV31. its a local art channel and we were promoting Filipino Martial Arts in general and our club. We did a little sombrada, tapi-tapi and knife tapping.

http://www.usadinc.net/filedrop/TV31_demo.wmv


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 13, 2005)

Great Going!!! artyon:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Harold,

We were a little sloppy and messed up in places, but we just kept it going.  They only gave us one take to do it.

Are you coming down for Ray's Sama Sama this summer?


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 13, 2005)

Great Job on promoting the Martial Arts.  Gongratulations.  Maybe you could pass on how you got on TV so that maybe some of us could promote our styles in our towns.  Again good job and keep up the work.

V/R

Rick English :asian:  :asian:


----------



## Twist (Jun 13, 2005)

Great Video.
 I got a question about the disarm at 1:00 .. I know a pretty similar disarm but never saw it done with the purpose of hitting the opponent with the disarmed stick - was that intentional?

 (Pls excuse my bad English... )


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Rick.  We are pretty active in the Filipino community here in Melbourne Florida.  My family belongs to the 2 major Filipino American groups here and we are always being invited to do martial arts demos during their Fiestas. I am also a teacher with the local Community College, and the school has a cultural center where we performed last month. The director of the program was friends with the progam manager of the show and told her about us. I am also an Art Director for an AD agency and have made alot of good friends in the industry that know other people. 

I guess if i could offer any advice, it would be to become active in your community and volunteer your services to your local Fil-Am organization to help them promote Filipino culture.  Check and see what other organizations (like Cultural centers, etc) are around you. See what events are going on around your area too. If there is amature boxing going on maybe they would want to show some stickfighting during intermission, etc...Local papers or TV programs are always looking for good Human Interest stories.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 13, 2005)

Twist said:
			
		

> Great Video.
> I got a question about the disarm at 1:00 .. I know a pretty similar disarm but never saw it done with the purpose of hitting the opponent with the disarmed stick - was that intentional?
> 
> (Pls excuse my bad English... )



Ha!!! purely accidental!


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 13, 2005)

Most exellent! Congrats on the exposure and for doing a such a great job of it!

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey I have been hit plenty of times accidentally and sometimes it hurt worse than the planned hit.  Can We say hidden technique.

On another Note I don't study Filipino Martial Arts but I still appreciate your advise.  Congratulations and it sounds like your selfiless devotion to the community has paid off again Congratulations.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 13, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations! That's great. It's always good to get moer positive PR for the FMAs!


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome!! Great clip!! Thanks for posting it!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 13, 2005)

Andy,

Didn't Joaquin (Long hair in clip) just start FMA with Aldon and you only about 3 years? Awesome!!!

BTW:

I am planning on being this time for the Gathering.

Harold


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 13, 2005)

artyon: 

great job  
and thanks for the clip


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2005)

I liked it 

Good touch Andy.   :ultracool 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 13, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Hi all, Joaquin (Cthulhu) and myself did a short demo for our local channel TV31. its a local art channel and we were promoting Filipino Martial Arts in general and our club. We did a little sombrada, tapi-tapi and knife tapping.
> 
> http://www.usadinc.net/filedrop/TV31_demo.wmv



Nice clip. The only thing I'd advise for demos is that you slow it down. What we consider a leisurely training pace is still way too fast for non-MAists to follow at all. Of course, being a fellow FMAist, it was very cool from my perspective 

Also, the FCS influence in your stuff is pretty obvious. I've only trained with Tuhon Ray a few times - a couple of Sayoc Sama Samas and last year in FL at the Kuntao Silat de Thouars Family Gathering - but he's definitely very good and I could see some of his flavor in what you were doing - especially in the stick work you were showing. I don't know if you're under him or just affiliated with him but I figured I'd let you know that the influence is apparent. I know when I've heard comments like that I've been flattered and proud of the fact that I could represent the material well enough that people could recognize my sources so I figured I'd spread that feeling around some 

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 13, 2005)

Good work guys...

 
Paul


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, thanks everybody for the support! 

Harold, yeah Joaquin started about 3 1/2 years ago with Aldon and me,  he's been to a couple of Ray's seminars, i think you met him at one before.  He's improved alot in a short time.

Mike, thats funny...we "planned' on going easy at a slower pace, but once you get moving in flow...you know how it is.  And thanks for noticing the FCS Kali influence. 2 of my good friends (Mike and Aldon) and myself are certified instructors under Tuhon Ray. I chose not to call our school FCS Melbourne because there are other influences that we all have outside of FCS Kali that we try to integrate.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 14, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks everybody for the support!
> 
> Harold, yeah Joaquin started about 3 1/2 years ago with Aldon and me,  he's been to a couple of Ray's seminars, i think you met him at one before.  He's improved alot in a short time.
> 
> Mike, thats funny...we "planned' on going easy at a slower pace, but once you get moving in flow...you know how it is.  And thanks for noticing the FCS Kali influence. 2 of my good friends (Mike and Aldon) and myself are certified instructors under Tuhon Ray. I chose not to call our school FCS Melbourne because there are other influences that we all have outside of FCS Kali that we try to integrate.



LOL. I understand _exactly_ how it is  I'm no expert on doing demos but I've done a handful. And that's the biggest problem I've always had. I intend to go slow and I try but I always end up moving faster than I intend and, of course, whoever I'm working with ends up speeding up, too. I have gotten better about it but it's still a problem and something I've very aware of - that's probably why it struck me as so apparent in yours 

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 14, 2005)

It's not the training...I slept in a Holiday Inn Express the night before the demo 

 We started slow...I think the first two stick strikes were quite leisurely. It kinda blew up after that.  We kept TRYING to slow down.  That didn't work out so well.  The worst part was, right after that, we had to go to our regular training.  Five minutes constantly at that pace got me a wee bit winded.  

 It was fun, and I'd definitely do it again.  

 Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 14, 2005)

Terrific clip, good job. Nice adaptation when things didn't go exactly as planned.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## pesilat (Jun 14, 2005)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> It's not the training...I slept in a Holiday Inn Express the night before the demo
> 
> We started slow...I think the first two stick strikes were quite leisurely. It kinda blew up after that.  We kept TRYING to slow down.  That didn't work out so well.  The worst part was, right after that, we had to go to our regular training.  Five minutes constantly at that pace got me a wee bit winded.
> 
> ...



Yup. I got a little winded just watching the clip  You guys were moving a pretty aerobic pace - at least by my out-of-shape standards.

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 15, 2005)

bdparsons said:
			
		

> Terrific clip, good job. Nice adaptation when things didn't go exactly as planned.
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo Institute


Andy pulling a second knife on me was a bit of a surprise.  My problem was refusing to continue the drills Andy started   Hey, sometimes I like 3-count, and sometimes I like 5-count.

And then he took my stick away.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 15, 2005)

pesilat said:
			
		

> Yup. I got a little winded just watching the clip  You guys were moving a pretty aerobic pace - at least by my out-of-shape standards.
> 
> Mike


We could have done what some people do and stayed stationary with no footwork.  I'm sure the camera guy would have appreciated that.  But hell, we'd fall asleep doing that, and most of the stuff would not work or look right with no proper footwork.

Cthulhu


----------



## OULobo (Jun 15, 2005)

Great demo. They actually gave you guys a decent amount of time on air. It's always great to seem the FMAs being promoted.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 30, 2005)

that was cool!  great work!!!

as always, good to see the arts represented in a practical, legit way.  way to go.  i loved the disarms!  

perhaps we could bribe the forum mod to split this thread into the "Members in Motion" section on the board 

again, great work :asian:


----------



## AldonAsher (Jul 11, 2005)

Great job, guys!  I'll see you on Friday for class.


----------



## AldonAsher (Jul 11, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> Didn't Joaquin (Long hair in clip) just start FMA with Aldon and you only about 3 years? Awesome!!!
> 
> ...



Harold, I'll be there too.  Take it easy.

Al


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2005)

AldonAsher said:
			
		

> Harold, I'll be there too.  Take it easy.
> 
> Al


Great Aldon!

I got my airline ticket last week.

I'll see you all down there.

-Harold


----------

